# Titan Tip Relief (Anti-Spit Valve)



## Matthew Silva (Sep 6, 2015)

I purchased a Titan Tip Relief (P/N: 0521012 or 521012) a couple days ago along with a long swivel extension wand for my airless as I needed to get to some difficult spots. (Tip relief is a valve so the paint doesn't spit when an extension wand is being used.) I installed the tip relief on the end of the wand followed by the tip guard/tip and put my pump in water to test it. When I would pull the trigger it would not spray and I would have to unscrew the tip relief to de-pressurize the wand. Am I doing something wrong? It's frustrating because I spent $115 on the tip relief valve. Any help is appreciated, I attached a picture of the part as well.

-Seaside Painting


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Matthew Silva said:


> I purchased a Titan Tip Relief (P/N: 0521012 or 521012) a couple days ago along with a long swivel extension wand for my airless as I needed to get to some difficult spots. (Tip relief is a valve so the paint doesn't spit when an extension wand is being used.) I installed the tip relief on the end of the wand followed by the tip guard/tip and put my pump in water to test it. When I would pull the trigger it would not spray and I would have to unscrew the tip relief to de-pressurize the wand. Am I doing something wrong? It's frustrating because I spent $115 on the tip relief valve. Any help is appreciated, I attached a picture of the part as well.
> 
> -Seaside Painting


Sorry unfortunately I don't have any input on the titan part you mentioned. It looks like it's just a threaded piece of some kind. Not sure if it has a needle in it or not, from the looks of it, probably doesnt.

Sad to say but design flaws like this are countless with Titan. I therefore don't use or recommend them much to people. 

Good luck and let us know if you've found a solution.

P.s.
Try your area's titan representative. He/she may be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Should we tell him how to get a normal extension wand not to spit? If you look around on the site there is some good info.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Boco said:


> Should we tell him how to get a normal extension wand not to spit? If you look around on the site there is some good info.


That would be nice to know/hear


----------

